# 2 months of DP ...Normal ?



## Life_less_dave (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok i had a anxiety attack on december 12 ... i was realy scared since then i have been felling Chest pain and DP... now it January 29 and still i fell DP.. its realy starting to piss me off :evil: ... I have been to the doctors and i am fine ... i am 15 years old and i am wondering if i we aventualy get normal ....

WILL I ? 

I Hope


----------



## julie13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Welcome to the site! haha im saying it like its a country club or something...but don't panic...you might just have mild dp due to excessive panic attacks, and chances are, it will subside.

Don't worry about the chest pains either...they are completely due to anxiety and they will subside if you just ignore them. Trust me on this.

However, if your dp doesn't dissapear, we are here for you, as each person's recovery time is different. Just relax, and we'll all get through it together 

Julie


----------



## Life_less_dave (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Julie for that post it kinda help me a little BUT ...

Ok ... i am GETTING really mad ... i have been reading all of this forum stuff and it tell me i could have this for ever ... i cant have this for ever ... i wouldnt be able to do it ... i did weed before and i got the same felling so that why i quit ... i didnt like the felling i was thinking i was gonna die and stuff .. and now i got that felling for almost 2 months ... I CANT TAKE THE FACT THAT I FELL NOT REAL. I am 15 year old and i have never though of suicide ... But wonder If ?

PLZ HELP


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Life_less_dave said:


> Ok i had a anxiety attack on december 12 ... i was realy scared since then i have been felling Chest pain and DP... now it January 29 and still i fell DP.. its realy starting to piss me off :evil: ... I have been to the doctors and i am fine ... i am 15 years old and i am wondering if i we aventualy get normal ....
> 
> WILL I ?
> 
> I Hope


Hi Dave,

My DP started with chest pains as well. Julie is right -- don't be concerned. It's only anxiety. Notice that the chest pain is there, acknowledge it, but don't be alarmed by it.

Keep us posted on how you're feeling.

Jeff


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------

